# So I bought my first lathe! (pics)



## Mirage_Man (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been seriously considering picking up a lathe for the last few weeks. I am a DIY kind of guy so it's a natural progression for me. I have been into woodworking since I'm in middle school and have a fairly well equipped wood shop already.

I have been reading up on the currently available import mini-lathes and oldy but goody American models. It seems to me that for the price of a new mini I can get a decently equipped older unit.

I've been watching Ebay and scouring the local classifieds lately and have an appointlment to go look at what I think is a South Bend Heavy 10 tomorrow AM. The man says it's got a ton of tooling and is in really good shape. I believe he said the distance between centers was either 20" or 30". I can't remember. Either way though shoul dbe more than enough for the flashlight hobby, right?

So what do you guys think? Is an older South Bend a good place to start?

MM

Edit: See post #10 below for pics.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*

SB is certainly one of the more popular US brands and people love to renovate them.

There is a Yahoo Group for them, and Practical Machinist has a forum for them also.

You might want to post there to ask for advice on what to look for while examining the lathe.


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*

I good used machine can be a real find. 
A bad worn out one a disaster.

If possible try and get someone that knows lathes to go with you and always try and find the real reason for sale.

Quality tooling can far exceed the initial cost of the lathe.

Good luck


----------



## wquiles (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*



Anglepoise said:


> Quality tooling can far exceed the initial cost of the lathe.


Spoken like true veteran 

Will


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*

Originally Posted by *Anglepoise*
Quality tooling can far exceed the initial cost of the lathe.



wquiles said:


> Spoken like true veteran
> 
> Will



Yes I understand this and that's exactly why I'm interested in the above menitioned lathe. I have done enough research to know what the accessories and tools cost. Also I think I know enough about machinery that I can gauge the condition of it, I hope.

I just hope it's the Heavy 10 like I think it is.

MM


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*

Heavy 10's an awesome lathe. South Bend offers factory refurbishing now too, but, it'll run you about $8k to $10k to get their complete rework. If the 10's in good running shape I'd have to give it a strong recommendation, assuming you have the room for it and a way to transport it and set it up. 20-30 inches between centers is a huge lathe for home use, and you'll need a solid floor to put it on and a master precision level to set it up. Otherwise the weight of the bed will cause it to flex, putting errors in your work (taper, won't turn straight, etc).

I'm doing contract work in a machine job shop right now, and they have a 12x30 lathe that would turn work with a .004" over 12" taper, which is really bad. One of the feet used to level it was damaged... new $5 foot and about an hour to level it and bam, they have another lathe in service.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*



scott.cr said:


> Heavy 10's an awesome lathe. South Bend offers factory refurbishing now too, but, it'll run you about $8k to $10k to get their complete rework. If the 10's in good running shape I'd have to give it a strong recommendation, assuming you have the room for it and a way to transport it and set it up. 20-30 inches between centers is a huge lathe for home use, and you'll need a solid floor to put it on and a master precision level to set it up. Otherwise the weight of the bed will cause it to flex, putting errors in your work (taper, won't turn straight, etc).
> 
> I'm doing contract work in a machine job shop right now, and they have a 12x30 lathe that would turn work with a .004" over 12" taper, which is really bad. One of the feet used to level it was damaged... new $5 foot and about an hour to level it and bam, they have another lathe in service.


Funny that you mention the taper. My "low-cost" mini-lathe  , for which I have this over-built bench has a very slight taper. I am still learning, but it seems to have about 1/2 mil to a 1 mil(0.0005" - 0.001") over a 2-3 inch - in other words, I take my calipers and can measure that much difference betwen two points 2-3 inches appart when working with 6061 Al. The "smaller" diameter is towards the chuck. I am currently just working around it since now I "know", but after seeing your post I wonder if I am flexing my mini-lathe by how I have it mounted/bolted to the bench :candle: 

Will


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*



wquiles said:


> I take my calipers and can measure that much difference betwen two points 2-3 inches appart when working with 6061 Al. The "smaller" diameter is towards the chuck.



For the mini lathe (I learned a lot from my Horror Fright 7x10!) a lot of the time when you have taper it's because the lathe bed and/or the workpiece is flexing. You can minimize this by using an exactly centered tailstock and/or by taking verrrry light finishing cuts.

I'm not sure the mini lathes are large enough for the beds to sag when they're not leveled with a machinist's level.

BTW, McMaster has some real nice machine tool tables, all welded steel, for not too much money. I bought their mother-heavy-duty model with a 3,000 lb. working capacity for like $200.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*

Well I bought it. I will post pictures later.

MM


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: So I'm contemplating a lathe purchase...*

Here are a few shots right off the trailer. All I can say is DAMN this thing is HEAVY!! Fortunatley I have a friend that's a amateur power lifter. He and I muscled it off the trailer and into the garage. We took the cover off the motor housing to reduce the weight, but I do have them.

Overall I think it's in really good shape. It can definitely use a good cleaning and oiling. It's been sitting in a garage for the last 10 years.

There are a ton of tools that came with this that I will take pictures of later and post. Including a steady rest, turret tool post, 1-3 jaw and 2-4 jaws, countless cutting tools (at least 40-50), knurling tool, at least part of the taper attachment, dogs, 5 or 6 Drill chucks, all kinds of things I don't know what they are, and on and on and on.... Did I do good for $675?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 14, 2006)

Now for some pics of the tooling!


----------



## wquiles (Sep 14, 2006)

Holly Cow - I think you did great!

:rock: 

Will


----------



## PEU (Sep 14, 2006)

welcome to the club!

now go buy some aluminum bars and turn something ASAP 


No matter how many tools you got in the deal, I bet you a cold one that you will spend a lot on more tools :nana:


Pablo


----------



## Galiphrey (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, what fun!! I bet there's some history in that lathe, too. I hope it's not haunted.


----------



## scott.cr (Sep 15, 2006)

Dang dude, what an awesome find. If you get stuck identifying a tool I hope you'll post pics of it to this thread!


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 15, 2006)

From the photos , it looks great. Although you want to start using it right away, take your time and clean everything up first. Get some books, there are many out there and you will embark on a lifetime of pleasure.


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 15, 2006)

$675 and it works and you have some tooling?

Duuuuuuuude. You done got a deal.

Although the temptation is to just fire it up, I'd second to take some time to set it up properly (firm floor, leveled all around) and clean it and lube it and check it and adjust it before really using it.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 15, 2006)

MoonRise said:


> $675 and it works and you have some tooling?
> 
> Duuuuuuuude. You done got a deal.
> 
> Although the temptation is to just fire it up, I'd second to take some time to set it up properly (firm floor, leveled all around) and clean it and lube it and check it and adjust it before really using it.



Yeah, I'm pretty stoked! I thought I got a deal when I saw a similar 10" go for $1525 on eBay without nearly the tooling that came with this. 

I'm in the process right now of taking the saddle and apron off for cleaning. The apron had no oil in it when I took the drain screw out. 

MM


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 15, 2006)

I think it will clean up beautifully.
Have a look at the before and after photos in this LINK


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 15, 2006)

Lovely lathe. That's an older 10L, maybe '50s? Nice machines. Take lots of care in cleaning and inspecting it (lots of little parts get broken or lost, like headstock wicks, and no one notices), and lube the hell out of it with the correct fluids. These old girls are supposed to run in virtually a dripping state.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Sep 15, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Lovely lathe. . . . These old girls are supposed to run in virtually a dripping state.


 
I thought this was a family forum? :lolsign:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 15, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Lovely lathe. That's an older 10L, maybe '50s? Nice machines. Take lots of care in cleaning and inspecting it (lots of little parts get broken or lost, like headstock wicks, and no one notices), and lube the hell out of it with the correct fluids. These old girls are supposed to run in virtually a dripping state.



You're right it's a Heavy 10 Toolroom. It was built in 1951. I called Lablond today and they looked it up for me.

I just spent the entire day disassembling the carriage for cleaning, re-assembling and re-lubing. It was a great learning experience. I also oiled the gears in the headstock and all the little oil ports. 

After all this I can definitely say it runs much smoother than before. Now I'm ready to start makin' chips.  Well after I do some more reading anyway.

MM


----------



## bombelman (Oct 9, 2006)

Very lovely btw ! I wish you lots of happy times with this baby... !


----------



## tazambo (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice buy.
Enjoy.

Regards
Dave


----------



## olephart (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep. A heavy 10, for sure. Mine is a slightly later model and has a different base and a taper attachment. It was originally purchased by Timex Watch Co. in 1962.

I Have found it to be extremely accurate. Yours looks to be in very good condition. The 4 jaw chuck and steady rest are just like mine, so I guess they are factory accessories.

I think 2 of the things that set this lathe apart from many others is the wide range of threads available with the change of 2 levers and the generous hole through the headstock - 1 3/8" if I remember correctly.

A reall good find at an incredable price. Enjoy!


----------



## Ganp (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi MM,

I reckon you got a really good deal, and with all that tooling etc.

Here are some pic's of my Southbend Heavy Ten...



 

 


As you can see, there are some differences compared to yours, but looks like they are basically the same machine.

Your lathe looks as though it is in much better condition than mine which definitely has some bed wear near the headstock, and it needs more than just a rebuild. 

In spite of this it is still a very good lathe, and £ for £ I would rather get this one reground and rebuilt than buy a new but lesser quality lathe.

I originally bought it to make parts for my Field Target rifle, but ended up using it to make reticule carriers for scopes, hubs etc for mountain bikes, odd things for friends and family, etc etc....and of course now, torches.

I know that you are going to get a great deal of satisfaction from what you make with your Southbend. :thumbsup: 

Colin.


----------



## highorder (Oct 28, 2006)

a great deal on a great machine! 

we still teach on them here at WMU, using 2 of them every day. We also depend on 4 Clausing Colchester 15x50's. they do the lions share of the work.


----------

